# Hughes Autoformers



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Anyone have one of these? I am thinking about taking the plunge and adding one, doing my due diligence research first though.

It is said to boost the voltage and watch the amperage to protect our the rv from surges and such.

An example on their website is:

I.e.: coffee pot & microwave each draw 1200 watts, total 2400 watts. Add wattage for the converter & refrigerator - about 800 additional watts - & you have 3200 watt demand. If you are only getting 100 volts from the supply, the maximum wattage would be 3000 watts. The Autoformer will boost voltage to give you 3600 watts to your RV


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Mailfire,

I don't have a Hughes Autotransformer, but from what I've read they do a good job of raising the voltage when it falls between say 90 and 112 volts. 

Having said that I do have one question and a comment.

1. Have you measured voltage at the CGs that you use and determine that the voltage needs a boost from time to time? Typically damage can occur if you have voltages at 104 volts or less for a sustained period of time.

2. In looking at the Hughes Autotransformer I could not find any specs on the surge protection. I would recommend the following:

a. Maximum energy dissipation (600 joules or more)
b. Clamping voltage (300 volts)
c. UL 1449 tested
d. Response time (less than 1 nanosecond)

For surge protection do not confuse "UL tested components" with tested against the specs of UL 1449.

Hope this helps.

Ruide


----------



## mikey (Feb 20, 2008)

Looks like the have two different ones. I have heard mixed reviews on these and they are quite expensive, so research it and read unbiased opinions before purchasing. Maybe someone here has one and will give us their thoughts.

*50 Amp Autoformer*

Avoid brownout damage by boosting the park voltage to your RV. 50 amp Autoformer has increased capacity to 12,000 watts, with a fully automatic 10% boost when needed. Internal transformer increases volts and lowers amps, while sophisticated circuitry monitors power levels and boosts if power is less than 117 volts. Includes park power diagnostic light, as well as boost indicater lights for both lines, spike and surge protection and polarity and ground test functions.

Tech Notes:
733 joules surge suppression per line --1466 joules total
4500 amps spike protection per line -- 9000 amps total
UL listed components

*30 Amp Autoformer*

Avoid brownout damage by boosting the park voltage to your RV. 30 amp Autoformer has increased capacity to 3600 watts, with a fully automatic 10% boost when needed. Internal transformer increases volts and lowers amps, while sophisticated circuitry monitors power levels and boosts if power is less than 117 volts. Includes park power diagnostic light, as well as boost indicater light, spike and surge protection and polarity and ground test functions.

Tech Notes:

733 joules surge suppression
4500 amps spike protection
UL listed components


----------

